# Old Barn



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Taken in Smithville.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I love old barns. Try it in sepia (sp).


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Bobby said:


> I love old barns. Try it in sepia (sp).


Hey, Bobby! I did one in Black and White. Sepia would look good. Not sure how to pull it off in Photoshop without looking into it. I'll get it later for you though.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Sandy is that your barn,if so there are a lot of wood workers out there who would love some of that wood.I used to make pictures frames out of it with the edges rolled over 45 degrees and sell them at crafts show,you could probably sell the lumber as is if you wanted to mess with it.Hand hewn timber frame construction is really a hot item,

I had to quit,,,,,,,,

dick


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Sepia is just a click in filters.. Cool barn.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

dicklaxt said:


> Sandy is that your barn,if so there are a lot of wood workers out there who would love some of that wood.I used to make pictures frames out of it with the edges rolled over 45 degrees and sell them at crafts show,you could probably sell the lumber as is if you wanted to mess with it.Hand hewn timber frame construction is really a hot item,
> 
> I had to quit,,,,,,,,
> 
> dick


Nope not mine but it's down the street from our place...I wish!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Arlon said:


> Sepia is just a click in filters.. Cool barn.[/QUOTE
> 
> TY. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Sepia...


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice photo. I like the B & W the best.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

IMO, this looks to me like late winter, early spring, so sepia seems to fit the shot best. B&W is great too. I really like old barns and farmhouses.
Thanks for sharing.
Charlie


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

But I think I'd be tempted to take the no trespassing sign out.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Cool Barn, great pic!


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

If that old barn could talk. 4 milking stalls on the right, Corn crib on the left. I bet it has an old dried out mule collar hanging up. 

It looks a lot like my Grandpa's old barn in Wallis


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I never got to take any pictures of our old barn in it's natural state. This was taken about twenty minutes before it's demolition. It had junk and grass around it and a lot of bee hive equipment stacked on the south side. The best part was the inside, all of the cracks in the walls and floor was covered with license plates from the 30's. I photographed them prior to removal several years ago and lost the images on a computer that was destroyed when Hurricane Claudette hit. Those pictures were priceless. An amateur artist drove down to the ranch from San Antonio and did several watercolor paintings while it was untouched, and she gave us one. Most of the wood was salvaged and now is in a friend of mines bar at his residence. Boy you hate to tear them down but some times they have to go. Take care of those images, they are nice.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

Is any of that barn wood long leaf pine?


----------

